# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Χάθηκε ο Μάξιμος

## kilias

Παρακαλώ ας το κοινοποιήσετε όπου γνωρίζετε.




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## lagreco69

Λυπαμαι φιλε μου!! ευχομαι να γυρισει συντομα κοντα σας!!!! ειναι πολυ καλο που εβαλες αμοιβη!! ενημερωσε 
και το Parrot Alert να εχουν και εκει το νου τους. το site ειναι αυτο http://www.parrotalert.com/

----------


## COMASCO

λυπαμαι!ευχομαι να τον βρεις το συντομοτερο δυνατο!!οπως ειπε και ο δημητρης!ενημερωσε το parrot alert

----------


## dinos saurus

λιπαμε!!σου ευχομαι να τον βρεις χωρις να εχει πα8ει τπτ!!!

----------


## kilias

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, έχει μπει από την πρώτη στιγμή στο parrotalert

----------


## vicky_ath

Το είδα και στο facebook και κατάλαβα αμέσως για ποιο πουλάκι πρόκειται... Ηλία λυπάμαι πολύ...
Ελπίζω να βρεθεί το αγόρι σας!

----------


## Τουλα

> Το είδα και στο facebook και κατάλαβα αμέσως για ποιο πουλάκι πρόκειται... Ηλία λυπάμαι πολύ...
> Ελπίζω να βρεθεί το αγόρι σας!


Ειλικρινά σας καταλαβαίνω και σας συμπονώ. Σας εύχομαι να βρεθεί ο Μάξιμος. Και μία συμβουλή μη σταματάτε να τον ψάχνετε όσος καιρός και αν περάσει και ότι και αν σας λένε. Πάντα υπάρχει ελπίδα.

----------


## kilias

> Ειλικρινά σας καταλαβαίνω και σας συμπονώ. Σας εύχομαι να βρεθεί ο Μάξιμος. Και μία συμβουλή μη σταματάτε να τον ψάχνετε όσος καιρός και αν περάσει και ότι και αν σας λένε. Πάντα υπάρχει ελπίδα.



Όποιος μπορεί ας το κάνει και μια κοινοποίηση στο Facebook.

----------


## kirkal

εύχομαι να τον βρείτε το συντομότερο....και να πάνε όλα καλα.

----------


## kilias

http://www.parrotalert.com/L4976

----------


## lagreco69

> http://www.parrotalert.com/L4976


Μην ειναι σε κανενα παρκο εκει στην γειτονια?? τον ακουτε πουθενα?

----------


## kilias

Σχεδόν όλη τη μέρα ψάχναμε, δεν ακούστηκε ούτε μια φορά.
Να παρακαλέσω όποιον έχει Facebook και είναι από Θεσσαλονίκη ας το κάνει μια κοινοποίηση.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## ninos

εύχομαι ολα να πανε καλα Ηλία !!!

----------


## kilias

Βρέθηκε πριν 1 ώρα στην Άνω πόλη!!!!!!! Πήγε και κάθησε στον ώμο ενός ανθρώπου το κωλόπαιδο  :Happy0064:

----------


## ananda

μπράβο!!!  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
άντε με το καλό και πάλι στην αγκαλιά σας....

----------


## ninos

αυτα ειναι υπεροχα Νεα !!!!!! Μπραβο  :Happy:

----------


## Georgia_io

Ευχάριστα νέα!!! Μπράβοοοοοοοο!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kirkal

Μπράβο πολύ ευχάριστα νέα...με το καλό ξανά στην αγκαλιά σας...

----------


## geog87

Τελεια!!!!!!!! μας εφτιαξες τη μερα!!!Με το καλο κ παλι στην αγκαλια σας!!

----------


## Jonny

Μπράβο παιδιά, υπέροχα νέα!

----------


## svevo30

Πολύ χάρηκα με αυτή την εξέλιξη, άντε με το καλό να επιστρέψει και πάλι στο σπίτι!!!!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

τι ωραια!!!χαρικα παρα πολυ!!!!με το καλο να σου ερ8ει πισω!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Βρέθηκε πριν 1 ώρα στην Άνω πόλη!!!!!!! Πήγε και κάθησε στον ώμο ενός ανθρώπου το κωλόπαιδο


Υπεροχα!!! τα νεα σου!!! με το καλο να γυρισει και παλι κοντα σας!!!  :Party0035:  :Party0035:

----------


## Τουλα

Moυ φτιάξατε την μέρα. Ειλικρινά πετάω από την χαρά μου!!! Μπράβο σας παιδιά που τον βρηκατε. Αχ ανακουφίστηκα...

----------


## vicky_ath

:: 

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Τι ευχάριστα νέα ρε παιδια μπράβο σας που τον βρήκατε!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

:Happy0064:   :Happy0064:  Μπράβο! μπράβο!! Αυτά είναι χαρμόσυνα νέα!!! Με το καλό και πάλι στο σπίτι ο... άτακτος Μάξιμος!!

----------


## kilias

Μόλις τον πήραμε πίσω στα χέρια μας :Sign0008: 

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

----------


## svevo30

Μπράβο  :Happy0064:  πολύ χαρούμενη είδηση!!!!

----------


## dinos saurus

χαρικα παρα πολυ!!!ευτυχως που τον βρικες!!!κουκλος ειναι!!!!

----------


## tatanka

Η απόσταση είναι μεγάλη.Πως σε ειδοποίησανε?Πως ήξεραν ποιός είσαι?Απο facebook?

----------


## kilias

Πέταξε και κάθησε πάνω σε μια κυρία! Αυτή είχε έναν ξάδερφο με ίδιο παπαγάλο όπου του τον έδωσε και αυτός έψαξε στο Internet και μασ βρήκε. Την χρηματική αμοιβή δεν την ήθελε οπότε και τα χρήματα θα πάνε στο αχαμόγελο του παιδιού...

----------


## mariakappa

ξερω πως αισθανεσαι.σαν να επιασες το λοτο!!!μπραβο.πολυ χαρηκα.σε αυτη τη μαυρη ζωη υπαρχει και το λευκο. ::

----------


## moutro

Μπράβο παιδια!!! Πολύ χαρμοσυνα νεα και που βρήκατε τον Μάξιμο φυσικά, αλλά και που υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιοι άνθρωποι σαν την κυρία και τον κύριο που σας τον έδωσε πίδω

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Συγχαρητήρια για την ποιότητα και το ήθος των ανθρώπων!

----------


## dinos saurus

χαρικα παρα πολυ που 8α δωσεος την αμοιβη σε καποιον που την χριαζεται!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο!χαρηκα παρα πολυ που τον βρηκατε!

----------


## PAIANAS

Άντε ελπίζω να μην ξαναπεράσετε την ίδια περιπέτεια .
*Αλλάξτε και τον τίτλο (οι συντονιστές) ...Θα πρέπει να γίνει ''Βρέθηκε ο Μάξιμος που είχε χαθεί ..''

----------


## jk21

Νικολα να χωρισουμε το θεμα αν θελει το παιδι ,να το κανουμε ... αλλα να αλλαξουμε τιτλο οτι βρεθηκε ενα πουλι την στιγμη που στα πρωτα ποστ τον εχει χασει και τον ψαχνει .... ντεφορμε σε βλεπω σημερα  ::

----------


## PAIANAS

Εγώ πάντως μπήκα να διαβάσω για το πουλί που χάθηκε ..και διαβάζω -μετά χαράς - ότι βρέθηκε ..Τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν ,εγώ θα χώριζα το νήμα για να είναι ακριβές ...Δεν είναι θέμα ''φόρμας'' είναι θέμα λογικής ...ότι κι αν κάνετε -αν κάνετε - το ευχάριστο είναι ότι ο Μάξομος έζησε για λίγο λεύτερος ,λαχτάρισε ..πιθανώς κοψοχολιάστηκε ...αλλά έχει μια ωραία περιπέτεια-εμπειρία να την διηγείται στα εγγόνια του .

----------


## kilias

Σας ευχαριστουμε πολύ όλους, σήμερα δεν πολυπετάει μέσα στο σπίτι και είναι όλη μερα γατζομένος επάνω μας!

----------


## mariakappa

χαχα γιατι αραγε????

----------


## daras

ευτυχως καποιες περιπετειες εχουν happy end!!
ειστε πολυ τυχεροι....και κατα πως φαινεται...το αξιζετε!

----------


## Τουλα

Νιωθω την χαρά σας και την ανακούφιση σας... το ίδιο νιωθει και εκείνος γι αυτό και κόλλησε πάνω σας. Θα το σκεφτεί πολυύυ να ξαναπετάξει μακριά σας! Αχ βρε Μάξιμε τι δοκιμασία περασες... Ας ήταν μια εμπειρία που δεν θα εξαναπαναληφθεί. Σ αγαπαμε Μάξιμε!!!!

----------

